# Greets!



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi, all:

Just a quick note to say howdy to the board.  After looking at several other boards, it seemed to me this was one of the nicer.  I hope to contribute well over time.

About me?  Well, I'm 43 and re-entering the MA world, once again.  I started TKD last year and earned a yellow w/green stripe belt.  I am a recovering alcoholic and chose about that time to relapse.  I am returning to study Chuan Fa after over 4 months of sobriety and cleaner living. 

I chose Chuan Fa because I felt TKD did much less with my opponent's movement than I feel should be done.  I will be learning from Hank Taylor in Lancaster Ohio.  He recieved his Shodan from Al Tracy in 98 and is an engaging, energetic man.

Any others in this art?  I'm aware of it's relation to Kenpo and would love to hear from others.

Thanks!

Jim/OnlyAnEgg


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 4, 2004)

Greetings OnlyAnEgg and welcome to MartialTalk.

 Always good to see martial artists with varied training join the ranks here.

 Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting.

 SS


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 4, 2004)

Greetings. Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 4, 2004)

:wavey:

  Happy posting and your avatar is very cute!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 4, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> :wavey:
> 
> Happy posting and your avatar is very cute!


Thanks all  

The av is from a movie called A Curious Piece of Scrap.  No plug intended.


----------



## Baytor (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome to the board, OnlyAnEgg!  No, you're a fledgling now, haha! Taekwondo has a lot to offer in the higher ranks but not much as a yellow belt or someone a year in. I am a confirmed TKD'aholic. I hope you have success with both endeavors and find your passion in martial arts.  Enjoy the forum and PM me if you have any question or post a thread!  TW


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 4, 2004)

Baytor said:
			
		

> Welcome to the board.


Trogdor rules, fhqhgads, I mean Baytor.


----------



## Baytor (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats because he comes in the NIIIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 4, 2004)

Baytor said:
			
		

> Thats because he comes in the NIIIIIIIIGHT!


Sorry to disagree. It's because of the consummate M's.

Can't sleep!  Clowns will eat me?  Eric, too?!

I think I really like this computer, I mean board alot.


----------



## Vadim (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi OnlyAnEgg! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## MJS (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!  

Mike


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome!    I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## still learning (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome Mr Onlyan egg.  It is never to late to start.  It is the begining that is important!  and a year from now, it is the looking back that will make you proud!  take-care and ....Aloha


----------



## archmagician (Dec 5, 2004)

The journey of 1000 miles beings with the first step...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 5, 2004)

still learning said:
			
		

> Welcome Mr Onlyan egg. It is never to late to start. It is the begining that is important! and a year from now, it is the looking back that will make you proud! take-care and ....Aloha


Thank you for noting this simple truth.  It is encouraging to know that, even at 43, it is my desire to follow this path that is the only limiting factor.

Aloha


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome :cheers:
It's never too late to start training.


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome and im sure everyone will agree with me when i congratulate you you have taken the first steps. WELL DONE!! artyon:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk, OnlyAnEgg!  Always good to see another Buckeye on the board.


			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I chose Chuan Fa because I felt TKD did much less with my opponent's movement than I feel should be done.  I will be learning from Hank Taylor in Lancaster Ohio.  He recieved his Shodan from Al Tracy in 98 and is an engaging, energetic man.


I was hoping you could supply some info on this.  The last time I spoke to Hank Taylor (about a year and a half ago, or so), he said he was teaching an art called Ch'uan Fa, which had similarities to Kenpo.  Since then, I've seen that his website features Jun Bao WuShu (through James Ibrao).  I know that you're a new guy there, but I was wondering if he teaches both arts, or if they are one and the same, and if he still teaches Kenpo.  I've been meaning to call him and ask, but I just keep putting it off, somehow.
Anyway, welcome again to MT  .


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 10, 2005)

Good on you and welcome:jedi1:


----------

